# New van - cash buy - what discount would you want.?



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

You have the cash in hand, want to buy a new £50k van, mid winter, the dealer has it sat there in the showroom. No part ex.

What (if any) discount do you think is acheivable... 5% ?? 10% ??
Anyone haggled a real good deal in such a case ??


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I have recently seen discounts of £5k on £35k - £40k vans appearing at dealers. Seems to be a "standard winter discount".

Colin


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

I have seen Marquis and Campbells offering good discounts on 2012 model year vans but there are euro 4 spec.
Euro 5 vans are now available some in stock and to order I have one on order for next year and I think I have a good deal.
With cash and this time of year and looking for a £50K van I think a min of £7.5K discount but also try for as many options the dealer can supply and fit, in the deal.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi

you have no p/ex so thats in your favour, but sometimes the cash bit doesnt always work. in some cases a heavily discounted vehicle would rather be sold with finance, to recoup some of the lost profit from the finance commission.

tom


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Go and have a look at your dream van, then walk away without making any offer "I'll think about it, thanks" 

Leave your details and they WILL ring you in a couple of days. 

When they do tell them its more than you can afford and make them an offer BELOW what you are actually prepared to pay. 

They will go away and ring you back a few days later again, at which point you can afford to increase your offer a bit.

When they STOP ringing you know your offer is still to low, at which point you up it a LITTLE.

Just keep reminding yourself Its YOUR money and they want it, they DONT want the MH sat on their forecourt!!!!


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

If you have 50k cash and no px ,I will give you a discount of 13k off a new Liberte.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

When we bought ours new in 2007, we got 5k off the screen price (55k) and alloy wheels x6 as a free upgrade. Not to shoddy me thinks. Just be cheeky, you never know. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sometimes you can get more of a discount by having extras fitted for free.so maybe a 5k cash discount and say a solar panel, awning, and a set of silver screens or a gaslow system supplied and fitted.this allows then a lot more leeway to maneuver

cabby


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

At least 10% with a few extras thrown in as well, thats what we got with our first MH. There were three dealers involved who were all aware of what we were doing. Remember it is your money.

Good luck

Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Cheers everyone so far..  

Got a few emails back today after some enquries and the 10% off seems to be a "best offer" with a couple of them..

Mandale. sorry need a 6 berth with U lounge and front dinnete..

On the finance comment (tomnjune) I was in retail so fully understand the way that works, can sometimes be a lot more benificial to the seller.... But a quick cash sale can tempt an eager saleman who wants to get his target.. :lol: 

Still looking and still time for an Xmas treat.....


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Funny I thought it would be the other way round, in that they would rather take in a p/x ,so would give you a little discount on the new van, give you bottom book for your p/x and then organize some extra finance for you to purchase the extortinate price of your new van . Its a win,win,win surely


----------

